# What is the command to start VSFTP on FreeBSD 8.3?



## cweks (Jan 9, 2013)

What is the command to start VSFTP on FreeBSD 8.3 ?

```
freebsd83# pkg_add -rv vsftpd
scheme:   [ftp]
user:     []
password: []
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest/vsftpd.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 beastie.tdk.net FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
>>> PASS [email]root@freebsd83.free.com[/email]
<<< 230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
>>> PWD
<<< 257 "/" is current directory.
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest
<<< 250 CWD command successful.
>>> MODE S
<<< 200 MODE S accepted.
>>> TYPE I
<<< 200 Type set to I.
setting passive mode
>>> PASV
<<< 227 Entering Passive Mode (193,162,146,4,214,19)
opening data connection
initiating transfer
>>> RETR vsftpd.tbz
<<< 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for 'vsftpd.tbz' (114802 bytes).
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.3-release/Latest/vsftpd.tbz...Waiting[/url] for final status
<<< 226 Transfer complete.
x +CONTENTS
x +COMMENT
x +DESC
x +INSTALL
x +DEINSTALL
x +MTREE_DIRS
x share/licenses/vsftpd-2.3.5/catalog.mk
x share/licenses/vsftpd-2.3.5/LICENSE
x share/licenses/vsftpd-2.3.5/GPLv2
x man/man5/vsftpd.conf.5.gz
x man/man8/vsftpd.8.gz
x libexec/vsftpd
x etc/vsftpd.conf.dist
x share/doc/vsftpd/AUDIT
x share/doc/vsftpd/BENCHMARKS
x share/doc/vsftpd/BUGS
x share/doc/vsftpd/Changelog
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE/vsftpd.conf
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE/vsftpd.xinetd
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE_NOINETD/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE_NOINETD/vsftpd.conf
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/PER_IP_CONFIG/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/PER_IP_CONFIG/hosts.allow
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_HOSTS/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/logins.txt
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/vsftpd.conf
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/vsftpd.pam
x share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS_2/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/FAQ
x share/doc/vsftpd/INSTALL
x share/doc/vsftpd/LICENSE
x share/doc/vsftpd/README
x share/doc/vsftpd/README.security
x share/doc/vsftpd/README.ssl
x share/doc/vsftpd/REFS
x share/doc/vsftpd/REWARD
x share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/DESIGN
x share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/IMPLEMENTATION
x share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/OVERVIEW
x share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/TRUST
x share/doc/vsftpd/SIZE
x share/doc/vsftpd/SPEED
x share/doc/vsftpd/TODO
x share/doc/vsftpd/TUNING
tar command returns 0 status
 Done.
Running pre-install for vsftpd-2.3.5..
pw: no such user `ftp'
Added user ftp for vsftpd
extract: Package name is vsftpd-2.3.5
extract: CWD to /usr/local
extract: /usr/local/share/licenses/vsftpd-2.3.5/catalog.mk
extract: /usr/local/share/licenses/vsftpd-2.3.5/LICENSE
extract: /usr/local/share/licenses/vsftpd-2.3.5/GPLv2
extract: /usr/local/man/man5/vsftpd.conf.5.gz
extract: /usr/local/man/man8/vsftpd.8.gz
extract: /usr/local/libexec/vsftpd
extract: execute 'mkdir -p /usr/local/share/vsftpd/empty'
extract: /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf.dist
extract: execute 'if [ ! -f /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf ]; then cp /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf.dist /usr/local/etc/vsftpd.conf; fi'
extract: execute 'if [ ! -d /var/ftp ]; then mkdir /var/ftp ; fi'
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/AUDIT
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/BENCHMARKS
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/BUGS
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/Changelog
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE/vsftpd.conf
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE/vsftpd.xinetd
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE_NOINETD/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/INTERNET_SITE_NOINETD/vsftpd.conf
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/PER_IP_CONFIG/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/PER_IP_CONFIG/hosts.allow
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_HOSTS/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/logins.txt
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/vsftpd.conf
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS/vsftpd.pam
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/EXAMPLE/VIRTUAL_USERS_2/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/FAQ
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/INSTALL
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/LICENSE
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/README
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/README.security
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/README.ssl
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/REFS
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/REWARD
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/DESIGN
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/IMPLEMENTATION
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/OVERVIEW
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SECURITY/TRUST
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SIZE
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/SPEED
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/TODO
extract: /usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd/TUNING
extract: CWD to /usr/local
Running mtree for vsftpd-2.3.5..
mtree -U -f +MTREE_DIRS -d -e -p /usr/local >/dev/null
Running post-install for vsftpd-2.3.5..
Attempting to record package into /var/db/pkg/vsftpd-2.3.5..
Package vsftpd-2.3.5 registered in /var/db/pkg/vsftpd-2.3.5

ks3281173# find / -name vsftpd
/usr/local/libexec/vsftpd
/usr/local/share/doc/vsftpd
/usr/local/share/vsftpd
/usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd

ks3281173# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd83.free.com 8.3-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 8.3-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Jun 11 23:52:38 UTC 2012     [email]root@i386-builder.daemonology.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

What is the command to start VSFTP on FreeBSD 8.3 ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't install the 8.3-RELEASE packages, they're old.

Edit /etc/rc.conf and add:

```
vsftpd_enable="YES"
```
And start it:
`# service vsftpd start`


----------



## cweks (Jan 9, 2013)

```
freebsd83# service vsftpd start
vsftpd does not exist in /etc/rc.d or the local startup
directories (/usr/local/etc/rc.d)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

It's old. Current version of ftp/vsftp is 3.0.2. Update your ports tree.


----------



## cweks (Jan 9, 2013)

```
freebsd83# portsnap update
```
Ports tree is already up to date.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

`# cd /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd && make deinstall install clean`


----------



## cweks (Jan 9, 2013)

```
freebsd83# service vsftpd start
Starting vsftpd.
freebsd83# ftp
ftp> o
(to) localhost
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
220 (vsFTPd 3.0.2)
Name (localhost:root):
```

THANK YOU


----------

